# what are the signs



## KENNYBLAST2005 (Apr 9, 2009)

how can i tell if my rbps are gettin ready to breed


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

1) eggs
2) at least 2 reds that are 6" or larger
3) fish turn pretty dark
4) fish get more agressive and territorial and thay together and chase others away
5) begin to dig a pit (nest) in the substrate.

Those are some basic signs, but im sure someone with personal experience in breeding can tell you some more behavioural signs


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

sean pretty much has it. a real darkened color is the most obvious, along w/ increased aggression and territoriality. sometimes the female will hover around the top of the tank, nearer to the nest and male, who is making the nest. he may chase others away but, also, trying to entice the female.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

Here's a pix of mine when I used to have them and they had bred for me many times...


----------

